# L186 is now downloading!



## Rodney (Aug 22, 2003)

My 921 is currently downloading group 3 of 30.


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

ditto to that... last check group 8 of 30


----------



## reboot (Sep 11, 2003)

Rodney said:


> My 921 is currently downloading group 3 of 30.


I sure this will solve all our problems.. ha ha


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

Any release notes yet?


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

So the questions are:

1. What's fixed?
2. What was supposed to be fixed, but failed?
3. What was broken while trying to fix something else?
4. What was broken just because it could be?

My pessimism in the 921 no longer knows any bounds. I wish I didn't feel this way, but I do, and I just can't shake it. I'd become somewhat optimistic if this latest update allows me to tune in the OTA channels that can't be tuned in and if I can record our local PBS, but I'm not very optimistic that this will happen.


----------



## pdlittle (Jan 25, 2004)

Any one know how long the down load takes?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Download takes about 45 minutes, and no I don't have release notes yet. I'm actually sitting here pretty floored that it was sent, not because there's anything wrong with it (I'm sure all of you will discover that on your own), but for reasons that I can't discuss.

So, without official release notes (that I hope to get tomorrow), here's my guess what's fixed in L186 (and this is ONLY A GUESS ON MY PART):

1. There are some OTA fixes included in this code - there were a number of OTA fixes that were done previously that have been integrated back. So, some of you should stop having problems with losing your OTA channels with the nightly reboot. There's going to be a new thread about this one.

2. There are a couple of timer fixes, so some of the timer problems that have been happening probably won't happen anymore.

Those are my guesses as to what's changed. I'll get you the official list when I have it.


----------



## pculley (Dec 23, 2003)

Well mine did not work; it apparently got L186HECD-N (says so in info screen) but I cannot get it to show any channel at all, either sat or ATSC; I am getting the Smart Card "Error:No info"; and the "Location ID" is garbled, like it was overwritten.

I've tried the long front panel power reboot twice, and a power plug twice, with no improvement. I always seems to come back up on an OTA channel, despite that I tried to select a sat chan before the reboot. The few menu operations that seem to work do so very sluggishly, perhaps 30 secs per button press. Any thoughts before I call support???


----------



## pdlittle (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm seeing the same response you are pculley. Anyone have a succesful functional reboot?


----------



## Rodney (Aug 22, 2003)

My problems were very similar to pculley. The only action that worked for me, after a number of reboots, was to reset the receiver to its default settings. Each OTA channel was added back manually. When I tried to scan OTA the receiver would freeze after completing 95% of the scan process.


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

I had no problems... Here is exactly what I did today:

* Monitored the download. Once complete, I put the unit in standby and did a power plug reboot.
* After plugging in, L186 started to install (seems to be the best way to get a software update to install)
* After install and reboot sequence completed, I verified the version to be L186 on the system info screen.
* Did a power plug reboot.
* All is well.

Fixed the problem I was having with the 'Channel Not Found' error on my OTA forcing me to have to remove and re-add the channel. A simple channel up / channel down (or even just sitting there watching the error message) and the channel came back. Just like I would expect to work.... awesome!


----------



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

pdlittle said:


> I'm seeing the same response you are pculley. Anyone have a succesful functional reboot?


My 921 took the L186 update and re-booted itself ok. It seems to be working ok so far and one of my weekly 7pm timers has fired. I have not done a power cord reboot since the download and am not sure if I should.

A few days ago with L185 I did a power cord reboot which failed in a way similar to what's been described: no video and smart card errors. The unit came back after doing a smartcard reboot with the unit on - from error message or sys info screen I pulled the smartcard until the "please insert smartcard" message came up, then put the smartcard in and it was then able to read it and reboot ok.

Mark, should we still do power cord reboots after a software update?


----------



## SpenceJT (Dec 27, 2002)

so far, I've still got no OTA channels (digital or analog). I've verified that it is at version 186, done the power button reboot and still nothing. Put it into standby and did the power plug reboot... still nothing.

Currently reseting my 921 back to factory defaults and will see if I am able to detect/add any OTA channels.

Failing that, I'll be on the phone with Dish Network first thing in the morning! Enough is enough!


----------



## angiodan (Sep 2, 2002)

I noticed the flashing green earlier in the night. I just turned my unit on now, didn't do a reboot, smart card pull-out etc., and I am friggin getting OTA channels!!!

When I have more time tomorrow, I'll make sure everything else works, but if the OTA stays, I'll be thrilled.


----------



## Bogney (Jul 11, 2003)

pculley said:


> Well mine did not work; it apparently got L186HECD-N (says so in info screen) but I cannot get it to show any channel at all, either sat or ATSC; I am getting the Smart Card "Error:No info"; and the "Location ID" is garbled, like it was overwritten.
> 
> I've tried the long front panel power reboot twice, and a power plug twice, with no improvement. I always seems to come back up on an OTA channel, despite that I tried to select a sat chan before the reboot. The few menu operations that seem to work do so very sluggishly, perhaps 30 secs per button press. Any thoughts before I call support???


Almost the same problems with my unit. I have tried every kind of reboot for the past few hours and it is still bad. About all I can do is play back a previously recorded show.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Didn't have any problem with OTA channels before and have none now. So far (knock on wood) everything seems fine - nothing lost (but it's also not clear what's changed!!)


----------



## ksquared (Feb 2, 2004)

IIRC, the 921 didn't have DPP44 support at L185 and it would be added at
a future software release. I just got notice from Mark at DishDepot
that the DPP44 is now available for immediate shipping. My wild-a$$ 
guess (hope) is that L186 adds support for DPP44 much like L182(?) added
Sirius channel support.

Regards,
K^2
L186HECD-N


----------



## pbrown (May 23, 2002)

I am stuck with NO OTA. If I go into the Locals menu to try to add or delete, it crashes my 921 when I exit. I've rebooted almost every possible way (Power Plug, Smart Card, Hold Power Button). It all has to do with OTA, if I get in there I can't get out. I'm going to try re-adding stations, but I have a bad feeling.

BTW, when I get into this mode, it says the date is 1/1 and the time is wrong. Also, when I go into System Info it can't read my Smart Card number. I have the exact symptoms of PCULLY.


----------



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

I was watching a show at 6:30 PM last night and I had a 6:30 timer for the news but it didn't fire. A 7:00 timer did fire OK.

Could the download have caused the timer not to fire ?

By the way my 921 did not re-boot yesterday according to the PIP test (PIP was still in the upper left corner).


----------



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

I had the same problem as most. however after about three hours and four reboots and staying on the phone with a super tech it finally came up by itself. At first I could not get anything, after the download. This morning I had not lost a single ota channel. hope this keeps up. Still cannot add locals to my Favorite list, which I want and we had at one time.


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

I was out all night so didnt notice the upgrade. This morning my OTA's are fine. Blue light wasnt on so I dont know if it rebooted last night or not. Will check everything tonight when I get home.


----------



## sgt940 (Jan 9, 2004)

Redster said:


> I was out all night so didnt notice the upgrade. This morning my OTA's are fine. Blue light wasnt on so I dont know if it rebooted last night or not. Will check everything tonight when I get home.


Mine loaded fine, I was one that lost 2 of 7 OTA's before on every reboot. It appears I only lost one last night and right now and I am tenative about it as I don't usually watch that channel. Possibly it was lost before the software download so I will watch it and see before voting.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Yea, I also had to fight with the machine for an hour to restore normal operation. Many reboots.

Delete OTA stations, rebooted again. Tried to scan and got one non-sense channel (16-1). Deleted it, scanned, lock-up. Smart Card Reboot and scanned OTA successfully.

Wow.


----------



## cclement (Mar 22, 2004)

Now with the L186 software, I deleted and rescanned the OTA's. I now am able to keep EVERY channel, I am able to view a channel that has said "Channel not found" for the last several months, AND I now have all PVR functions on my PBS-HD channel!

So far, I love this update!


----------



## SpenceJT (Dec 27, 2002)

I've still got nothing. No off-air digital and one false off-air analog channel is detected. The more I read that some of you are receiving at least a few OTA channels, the more I believe my 921 is defective.

Mark - Any clues on how to get action from Dish Network? I've fired off a "calm yet firm" message to Pete Dall and Mark Duffy directly as well as [email protected] last night. Still no response from anyone at Dish.

I have had my 921 for just over a week. Took the download, rebooted in every way possible and still no OTA channels detected.

I want a replacement or a damn refund!


----------



## sgt940 (Jan 9, 2004)

I pulled the plug on mine, waited three minutes. Plugged it back in and left it a lone for 30 minutes than turned it on. There were several times I thought it was finished and it was not. Not sure if turning it on before completion might not cause some issues.


----------



## JOBY (Mar 27, 2004)

SpenceJT said:


> I've still got nothing. No off-air digital and one false off-air analog channel is detected. The more I read that some of you are receiving at least a few OTA channels, the more I believe my 921 is defective.
> 
> Mark - Any clues on how to get action from Dish Network? I've fired off a "calm yet firm" message to Pete Dall and Mark Duffy directly as well as [email protected] last night. Still no response from anyone at Dish.
> 
> ...


This may have already been asked but, Do you have another OTA receiver that picks up OTA stations with your existing antenna system?


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Last night I turned on the 921 and verified that L186 was there. Then I deleted all OTA channels, saved, put the thing in standby and did a powerplug reboot.

When it came back up, I went to scan for digital OTA channels. It only found 1 (usually get a dozen or so) and then at about 98% the 921 locked up. Sounds similar to a post earlier in the thread. I"ll ahve to play with it more tonight to see if I can fix it. Why on earth would an upgrade on known equipment be so problematic for people? Ridiculous.


----------



## SpenceJT (Dec 27, 2002)

JOBY said:


> This may have already been asked but, Do you have another OTA receiver that picks up OTA stations with your existing antenna system?


Joby,

I've posted all of the details in another thread/s;
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=29768

...and most recently;
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=264742#post264742

Prior to installing my 921, I've had a 6000 installed since they were available for purchase. The 6000 was able to receive all local DTV and ATV signals without an issue (using the same feed). I also have an 811 in another room which is connected off of the same antenna. It receives signals without a problem. I've moved the 811 to where my 921 is connected and it performs flawlessly.

I am becomming increasingly angered by the fact that I've got a $999 second generation "boat anchor" that cannot receive any OTA (digital or analog) stations.

I don't want to turn into a basher of Dish, but I'm tired of farting around and I want a working unit! I accept the fact that the 921 is buggy and needs some care and feeding, but to have a lack of the _basics _ (OTA signal reception) that should be at the very least _better _ than the previous generation of receivers... inexcusable!

I am still waiting for some sort of response from Dish Network. I have e-mailed the guy/s that I've been working with and have left one voicemail at around 11:00 a.m. today. I have had no response from them.

I'm about to begin researching my other options to get this resolved. Since I have yet to receive a response, I may be forced to contact some consumer organizations. Something that I would prefer _not _ to do but you know what? They've got my money and I have no fuctional product.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

SpenceJT - first call tech support and tell them that your 921's off-air tuner is non-functional. If they won't send you a replacement, let me know and I'll send you the email address of someone else to talk to.


----------



## onethree (Jul 4, 2004)

I think that L186 fixed most of my OTA problems but it has added another one for my local WB station. Even though I have a signal strength of 125 it does not allways read locked and acquired now. Sometimes the signal strength meter is green and sometimes it will read 125 but remain orange. When I go to view the station my 921 only shows a black screen.

KOCB WB (NTSC 34) (ATSC 33)
478.3434

Was L186 supposed to fix DVR functions for some OTA channels. I am still unable to use DVR functions on the following stations.

KFOR NBC (NTSC 4) (ATSC 27)
405.424.4444

KWTV CBS (NTSC 9) (ATSC 39)
405.843.6641


----------



## pbrown (May 23, 2002)

Mark-

Is there an official release notes telling us what 186 was supposed to do for us yet?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The guy that I usually get the release notes from is on vacation this week, so I'm woring up through the chain to get them. Hopefully this afternoon.


----------



## SpenceJT (Dec 27, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> SpenceJT - first call tech support and tell them that your 921's off-air tuner is non-functional. If they won't send you a replacement, let me know and I'll send you the email address of someone else to talk to.


Thanks Mark.

I've finally received word from Peter Dall at Dish Network


> Jeff:
> 
> Thanks for waiting for 1.86. Since that didn't fix the issue, I will do a no-cost overnight RA. The RMA number is [omited]. Please do me a favor and attach a note to the 921 that says "Signal Loss is on OTA channels" so that Service knows what to fix.
> 
> ...


Hopefully the third time is the charm!

Thanks again for all of the advice that you provide. Your posts and this site have been an invaluable source of information for me in my choice to purchase a 921. I hope that 921 #3 will provide an acceptable level of functionality.

I've volunteered to be a beta tester with Dish, but Pete says that they have capped the level of 921 beta testers. I'd love to be an active participant in helping to make the product better.

Regards,
Spence


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Spence, keep up the good work posting here, and you're providing an invaluable service in making the 921 a better product. Through this forum, you have a direct line of communication with the developers that even most of the beta testers don't have.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

Mine seems to be functioning fine. I had the L186 version on info screen. I did a smartcard reboot for fun & works fine.
HOWEVER, the ADD DTV screen is V E R Y S L OOOOOO W !
It takes literally 1-2 minutes to enter a channel number on add/signal strength screen.


----------



## alipka (Dec 11, 2003)

Mine is completely dead. Smartcard says everything is unauthorized.

Thanks a lot, DISH. Six months and $1000 later and I have a big brick.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

You need to make the call, alipka, if you haven't done so already.
They are reading all of this here, but they need to hear it from you (all) as well on the phone.


----------



## keitheva (Aug 23, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> You need to make the call, alipka, if you haven't done so already.
> They are reading all of this here, but they need to hear it from you (all) as well on the phone.


So when we call, what are they going to tell us to do? And can you post that recommendation here?

Thanks,
-Keith


----------



## sgt940 (Jan 9, 2004)

Mine had the same problem, I almost re-booted but stuck with it.


----------



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

I think Charlie has written off the 921 OTA problems and is now concentrating in getting network HD to compensate for the lack of reliable OTA on the 921.


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

Well, it seems once you can get past the new software install (that seems to be root of the problem for most... IMHO), I've seen a number of bug fixes with L186:

* This morning, I switched smoothly between a SAT HD event that was recording from a timer (British Open on TNT-HD) and a SAT SD event via the guide (TNT SD channel). Didn't have to do the workaround of going to DVR, select an SD event, go to the guide, and then select TNT. I was even able to smoothly use the recall button to switch between the 2 TNT channels.
* Noticed last night that the backskip channel on an OTA broadcast appeared to actually go around 10 seconds back. Previously, backskip on an HD broadcast only went about 1-2 seconds.
* Audio re-synch when starting back up a paused event seems to occur between instantly and .5 secs. pre-L186, it could take up to 1.5 seconds for the audio to synch up with the video.
* As I've stated in other places, the OTA error messages are working much better. When I get a 'channel not found' error, it doesn't corrupt the OTA channel (forcing you to go remove and add to ever get that channel to work again). If you leave the error message on long enough, the channel might actually tune in. Or, if you just do channel up and channel down, it could tune in as well.

Overall, getting over the hurdles of getting it stable after L186 installs, it seems to have a number of fixes that have been discussed for some time.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

But what are the official Dish release notes? I am curious if this update did anything special or is it just a number of individual fixes for specific areas concerning the ota channels. I tried to get into my locals last night and try to measure the strength of each one and I couldn't even get out of the menu. Had to do a power off and then eventually had to do a power cord reboot to watch tv. It really hung on this menu and wouldn't let me out. I just wonder about new people trying to set up their locals today. With this new software it seems to have made it near impossible to change or add these ota stations now without a long wait.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Release notes are now posted.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

FYI:

I installed L186 yesterday morning. Install went fine, 921 seems very happy, No OTA problems (no lost channels). Timer fired yesterday afternoon just fine.......

I was in the top 10 preorders at Dish Depot and have had this receiver since late January. This unit has performed probably better than most I have to say.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

alipka said:


> Mine is completely dead. Smartcard says everything is unauthorized.
> 
> Thanks a lot, DISH. Six months and $1000 later and I have a big brick.


At least it is a nice silver color brick


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

Just got back home from my business trip. Both my 921s took 186 and works fine. It fixed the guide problem on the one that had it.


----------



## angiodan (Sep 2, 2002)

Well, after my initial euphoria of actually viewing OTA channels for a day, after doing a reboot, they were gone, and I can no longer scan any DTV channels, therefore I can't add them back.

I am really beginning to wonder if my problem all along is a flaky OTA tuner. I don't know what else it can be. I'll be calling Dish after I watch the rest of my recorded shows and insist on a new unit if I can't get them added back in, and watch them.


----------



## alipka (Dec 11, 2003)

Brick update:

the brick is sitting there quite nicely.

DISH had absolutely no suggestions to attempt to fix it.

Another shiny new brick will replace this one on Monday.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

alipka said:


> Mine is completely dead. Smartcard says everything is unauthorized.
> 
> Thanks a lot, DISH. Six months and $1000 later and I have a big brick.


Cheer up. You've probably had other relationships where you invested more and got less.


----------

